
Aaron's domain registration runs out in Sept. We should archive it in his memory - riordan
http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/Aaronsw.com
======
nslater
Aaron left instructions for his digital estate.

<http://www.aaronsw.com/2002/continuity>

~~~
hrrsn
"I'm not dead yet!"

Damn, that feels weird to read right now.

~~~
anoncow
People live on in their ideas.

~~~
hrrsn
Too true.

------
frasierman
I've emailed both Linode and Name.com asking if I can pay for his domain and
hosting to continue on for eternity.

<http://d.pr/i/2ysc> (and they're looking into it -
<https://twitter.com/namedotcom/status/290111405410091008>)

<http://d.pr/i/CEji>

~~~
dyno12345
You need root access to his linode. Eventually something on his instance will
break and take everything down with it.

Even if you keep the bills paid forever, the only long-term solution is to
focusing on archiving static copies of everything you can.

~~~
vmialik
I second this

------
bane
It might be a good idea to collect, archive and publish (on-line) his
collected works. I have a feeling that there is still much we can learn from
him.

An Aaron Swartz memorial online library.

------
relix
This might theoretically be copyright infringement. Since Aaron didn't specify
any license (like CC) for his blog, reproducing his content without his
estate's permission is technically illegal.

~~~
tav
If IRC chat logs are legally admissible, I can provide documentation going
back to at least 2001 of Aaron being in favour of putting all of his work into
the Public Domain.

~~~
cowmix
Please, please save those IRC logs.

------
sylvinus
Might not be true for all TLDs, but I think you can actually pay to renew
one's domain even if you don't own it.

~~~
larrys
"but I think you can actually pay to renew one's domain even if you don't own
it."

In general it depends on the policy of the registrar (we are a registrar).

But even though renewing the domain gets by the defacto problem of payment
there is still the contract between the registrant and the registrar. If the
registrant dies then something happens to that contract. As a registrar for
example we don't care who pays for the domain name and this happens quite
frequently (designer pays etc.). But paying for the domain doesn't get you
access to login and gain access to the account. In order to do that there
would have to be some legal document (court document) which allows the new
person to take control of the account. (And we've received this).

Now on a "wink wink nod nod" basis of course a registrar can do what they want
to do whether legal, allowed or not.

But in the case of this domain, if we were the registrar, we wouldn't because
the entire thing is to high visibility.

It would actually be quite easy for someone to (for whatever reason) blow the
whistle on name.com doing something like this. ICANN may look into it and do
something (they are auditing 1/3 of the registrars right now) or not.

------
pknerd
I would like to save his entire site on my Hard disk. I did not know he had
written some gems on his site.

~~~
Nux
Luckily his site works very well without javascript, so `wget --max-redirect 0
-mk <http://www.aaronsw.com/`> would give you something like this:

<http://dl.nux.ro/aaronsw/www.aaronsw.com/>

(~53 MB - <http://dl.nux.ro/aaronsw/www.aaronsw.com.tar.bz2>)

~~~
Auguste
Don't forget his quote blog.

<http://qblog.aaronsw.com/>

~~~
Nux
<http://dl.nux.ro/aaronsw/qblog.aaronsw.com/>

~~~
grimgrin
<http://dl.nux.ro/aaronsw/qblog.aaronsw.com/page/2>

------
baconhigh
I don't know a lot about his personal life - does he have a family or
anything?

I'd happily donate them some money to help with things - I know that it's not
easy tying up someone's personal life - funeral costs, lawyers, etc.

~~~
baconhigh
<http://rememberaaronsw.tumblr.com/>

------
lnanek2
I'm sure his site has enough google juice that people will fight you for it in
the auction after the redemption period, unless his family takes care of it
before it enters the aftermarket...

------
Harkins
Does anyone have source to theinfo.org or any of its previous versions? I have
a full archive of the short-lived mailing lists and would like to ensure this
site isn't lost.

